#ubuntu-lb 2010-12-14
<leblinux> whatsup people:)
<youssefchaker> ahlein leblinux
<leblinux> kifak youssef
#ubuntu-lb 2010-12-17
<Armageddon> kifo el ghantoos ?
<ghantoos> Armageddon: marahib
<ghantoos> Armageddon: mechel hal, enta kif :)
<Armageddon> ghantoos, I'm good yourself ?
<alienpulse> Armageddon, boooooooooooo
<Armageddon> alienpulse, boooooooooooo
<compengi> hi ghantoos
<compengi> you around?
<ghantoos> compengi: i am, but i was just about to logout :)
<compengi> hehe
<ghantoos> going to buy stuff for my bro
<compengi> 1 quick question
<ghantoos> tell me
<compengi> nice
<compengi> in what languages do you code
<ghantoos> python mostly
<compengi> do you know c?
<ghantoos> i just did a tiny bit of C :/
<compengi> oh
<ghantoos> sorry ..
<ghantoos> bon, need to be going
<compengi> okie
<compengi> see ya
<ghantoos> i'll catch you from home, if i don't go into a bar on my way back ;)
<compengi> it's cold out there
<compengi> also your wife may worry :P
<compengi> hi rapacity
<youssefchaker> compengi: why are you looking for C devs?
<compengi> hi youssefchaker
<youssefchaker> hi
<compengi> cause i need some help to pull through a small game written in c
<youssefchaker> ahan
<compengi> have you wrote in c before?
<youssefchaker> well then… good luck :P
<youssefchaker> ive done a bit of C in college, and would love to never ever ever ever see that kind of stuff ever again :)
<compengi> lol
<Sadus> is this the new Lebanese generation of *nix users?
<compengi> Sadus, yes we are :)
<Sadus> cool
<compengi> you name it :D
<Sadus> we, the old generation hang out somewhere else
<Sadus> good to know this channel exists
<compengi> oh
<compengi> where do idle?
<compengi> do you*
<Sadus> it's a private  #
<Sadus> i'll get the gang to join
<compengi> very nice :)
<Sadus> how active is your group?
<compengi> we held meetings but not too often and those are documented in the LebanonTeam's ubuntu wiki
<compengi> the link is displayed in the topic
<compengi> and there is a mailing list too
<Sadus> why didn't you guys just join leglug or llug ?
<compengi> we communicate and discuss few things
<compengi> i know leglug
<compengi> i guess i'm on the mailing list too
<compengi> but i haven't heard from it in ages
<Sadus> true...
<Sadus> guess it was more active back when we were all in uni
<compengi> there is an event in AUST university on monday 21st of dec
<compengi> it was published on the mailing list if you are interested
<Sadus> topic ?
<compengi> let me link you
<compengi> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-lb/2010-December/000588.html
<Sadus> how many are you (in average)
<compengi> i don't have access to the mailing list to know the number of subscribers, but around 3 years ago there were around 40 subscribed users. so far i know there are around maybe 10 active
<Sadus> sounds like any other lebanese mailing list :)
<Sadus> i have more on leglug, let me check
<compengi> hehe
<Sadus> yeah, more, but totally useless
<compengi> how many of them are active members?
<Sadus> none in .lb
<compengi> damn
<leblinux> hello, anyone tried merkat and is using it ?
<leblinux> buntu 10.10 Lucid Lynx is out! <<<< should be Maverick Meerkat (topic)
<compengi> omg lol
<leblinux> compengi: :) how r u
 * compengi screws himself
<leblinux> compengi: its oke bit seer ..
<compengi> hey, i'm doing great and you?
<leblinux> great
* compengi changed the topic of #ubuntu-lb to: Lebanese Ubuntu Support Channel | URL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LebanonTeam | We are here for people of all ages, interests and bases. We want everyone to feel comfortable, so respect others and be patient | Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat is out! | MD5SUMs http://tiny.cc/1kwhcom
<compengi> hmm..
<compengi> tiny url is brocken too
<leblinux> yep
* compengi changed the topic of #ubuntu-lb to: Lebanese Ubuntu Support Channel | URL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LebanonTeam | We are here for people of all ages, interests and bases. We want everyone to feel comfortable, so respect others and be patient | Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat is out! | MD5SUMs http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/MD5SUMS
<compengi> :)
<leblinux> hows germany
<compengi> good good
<leblinux> :) sa7bit ma3ak
<compengi> coming back in a week :P
<compengi> yeah
<compengi> 2.5 years now
<leblinux> Nice, you can't wait e
<leblinux> yep
<compengi> yeah lol
<compengi> where have you been
<leblinux> work
<leblinux> too much
<compengi> haven't met you in ages though :(
<leblinux> e i know
<leblinux> when u come min ru7 min ru7 cafe min argil
<leblinux> :P
<compengi> sure :)
<compengi> i'm staying from 25th till 7th
<compengi> around 2 weeks
<leblinux> nice
<leblinux> byimro2 bser3a in lebanon
<compengi> we will see :P
<leblinux> compengi: you still studying?
<compengi> yup
<leblinux> never ends
<compengi> hehe true
<compengi> and you? i forgot what you do
 * compengi hides
<leblinux> I work
<leblinux> IT
<leblinux> from IT to another
<compengi> aha
<compengi> as freelancer>
<compengi> ?
<leblinux> no
<leblinux> AUB
<compengi> ah okay
<leblinux> 3abelak b shi nice work
<leblinux> developer :)
<leblinux> you do develop right?
<compengi> yeah
<leblinux> :)
<compengi> what do you have?
<leblinux> most linuxers develop
<leblinux> assist. sys admin
<compengi> i'm not into that :P
<leblinux> in contrary of me
<compengi> i don't like system administration and databasing
<compengi> yuk yuk yuk
<leblinux> :) this is my point of view towards programming :p
<leblinux> we have something in common :) haha
<compengi> hehe
<compengi> i feel very tired today
<leblinux> you should feel me
<leblinux> I just came from a football match
<leblinux> :)
<leblinux> my legs are still out there playing.
<compengi> that sucks lol
<leblinux> e
<compengi> i'm more into low level programming
<leblinux> ASM?
<leblinux> :)
<compengi> what's ASM
<leblinux> assembley
<compengi> ah no
<leblinux> God forbids eh
<leblinux> :)
<compengi> programming of chipsets and ic's
<leblinux> gates w xor w AND  w hal ossas?
<compengi> those are transistors and boolean algebra
<compengi> we do more than that
<leblinux> 3azeb for me :(
<compengi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VHDL
 * leblinux *looking*
<leblinux> nice... brings money
<compengi> :)
<leblinux> Goodluck with it
<compengi> next semester i'm going to start my major
<leblinux> good
<compengi> semiconductors and nanotechnology
<leblinux> nano :) thats in Germany :)
<leblinux> nano my favorite linux editor :P
<compengi> nope
<compengi> nano = 10^-9
<compengi> hehe
<compengi> yeah
<leblinux> :) exactly
<leblinux> titzakar il emacs :)
<compengi> yup
<compengi> but i like vim
<leblinux> I didn't see this word in ages
<leblinux> "emacs"
<leblinux> yes everyone likes vim ( am unique I like nano)
<leblinux> yimkin nano derived from pico
<leblinux> :)
<compengi> :D
<compengi> dude
<compengi> i have to run for a while
<leblinux> ok tc
<compengi> you too
<leblinux> keep joining (lol ;))
<compengi> see you later?
<leblinux> inchalla
<compengi> good
<compengi> :)
<leblinux> later.
<compengi> keep in contact, maybe we can meet when i come
<leblinux> np
<compengi> okie
<compengi> bye..
<leblinux> byz
#ubuntu-lb 2011-12-14
 * Armageddon slaps dabukalam 
 * dabukalam ducks and punches Armageddon in the chest
<Armageddon> rou2 superman
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> dighre fatle fiya WoW
<Armageddon> w osas w kaza
<Armageddon> lol
 * dabukalam tears open his shirt revealing an awesome costume and flies away
<Armageddon> bif2a3ak box bla7fak 3alam Manchester huh
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> I feel ran over by a six wheeler
<Armageddon> make that a twelve wheeler
<Armageddon> da7zine wheelrat
<dabukalam> It's amazing what you can do when you open your mind
 * dabukalam sees everything in matrix code
<Armageddon> dabukalam, try doing that with sleep deprivation
<dabukalam> I never get sleep deprivation.
<Armageddon> btisif2ak shi 0 min el sfoura btiliz2ak bi shi 1
<dabukalam> Because I know I'm always asleep.
<Armageddon> :p
 * dabukalam returns to his C
<dabukalam> have a deadline, can't banter too much ;)
<dabukalam> you know you're arab when you keep accidentally typing 'git bransh'
<youssefchaker> dabukalam: you're the only one who does that
<dabukalam> haha :P
<Armageddon> probably cause you claim you are arab
<youssefchaker> Armageddon: yeah, he's trying to pretend to be arab with his english background
<youssefchaker> dabukalam: real arabs don't pretend
<Armageddon> I said claim
<Armageddon> not pretend
<youssefchaker> luk mashina inta el teneh!
<youssefchaker> el 3ama, min wa2ta ma ri7it 3al US ma ba2a byin7aka ma3ka!
<youssefchaker> *ma3ak
<Armageddon> :/
<dabukalam> airy feekon kilkon
<Armageddon> 3eb
#ubuntu-lb 2019-12-12
<Lebanese> hello
